# 오페라의 유령이라는 전설적인 존재



## RadkeRonnie

Hey everyone.


I'm currently translating Phantom of the Opera from Korean to English, and there's a sentence that's confusing me:


다만 그들은 그때 그 사건을 줄곧 이야기해오면서도, 정작 오페라의 유령이라는 전설적인 존재를 떠올리려는 생각만큼은 아직까지 못하고 있을 뿐이다.


My guess:


_Even while they [those old people] constantly talk about those events of that time, I almost still can't actually think about things that bring up the existence of the legend known as the phantom of the opera. _


There are several things I don't understand, but there's one thing that I want to discuss. For all linguists, I have a *question about the hierarchy of the sentence*. 

*Is the adjective phrase 오페라의 유령이라는 modifying the noun 전설, which afterwards turns into an adjective by taking the suffix 적 and adding 인? Can I do this with all nouns that take -적?*


For example, could I say _건전하는 합리전으로 생각한다_, with the logic that 건전하는 modifies the noun 합리, which later turns into an adverb with 적으로? 
(_Thinks with sound reason_)


or


_강력한 열정적으로 사랑한다_?
(_Loves with strong passion_)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Stassri

RadkeRonnie said:


> *Is the adjective phrase 오페라의 유령이라는 modifying the noun 전설, which afterwards turns into an adjective by taking the suffix 적 and adding 인?*



'오페라의 유령이라는' is modifying '존재'. 



RadkeRonnie said:


> * Can I do this with all nouns that take -적?*



No, you can't do this with any nouns that take -적.


----------



## RadkeRonnie

감사합니다! 

이제 이해했을 거예요. 그럼 이 문장에는, "존재"라는 단어는 "사람"이나 "생명체"와 같은 뜻이 있어요?


----------



## Stassri

Why not?
존재 = being


----------



## Rance

I don't agree with Stassri.
Being can mean something that simply exists or a living thing.
존재 has the meaning of the former not the latter.

"오페라의 유령이라는 전설적인 *존재*" does not imply that the ghost is actually 사람 or 생명체.


----------

